# Gothic's HUGE trade off W} CSM, Demons, dark eldar and Eldar.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Moved to a different thread looking for grey knights: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1133784#post1133784


----------



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

Funnily enough, i have 10 standard Chaos SM's floating around, and i have 2-3 Obliterators, and a heap of Plague Marine Nurgly type stuff 

i am interested inyour Ogre Maneaters, 6 Normal Ogre Bulls and you AOBR Dread ^_^


----------

